# Love my Disney Visa



## cmadara

Saw this board and had to respond!
I love my Disney Visa!
I use it to charge EVERYTHING that I buy.  If I could charge my mortgage I would!  The key is to ALWAYS pay it off every month- NEVER carry a balance.
I have used it to purchase all sorts of things.  My husband bought a motorcycle and charged it.  The salesman looked at him like he was crazy, but we had the cash, paid it off when the bill came and got $100 FREE dollars.  We used it to put a down payment on a truck.  Unfortunately, we were only allowed to charge $5000, but that gave us $50 free dollars.
We go everyother year to disney and spend 6 days there.  I always have enough rewards to pay for all our food (3 of us), souveniers and at least one night at the Polynesian. 
This November, we are doing a disney cruise.  I have enough to pay the balance of the cruise ($600) and it will pay for our food and tickets for 2 days after the cruise at the parks.
Just remember, PAY IY OFF every month- otherwise it is not worth it.  
I'm sure Chase Visa hates me!


----------



## DisneyJonesGirl

*i want this disney visa CREDIT CARD sooo bad! i only ave the disney debit card through chase  BUT...i will be applying soon for the disney credit card -was it hard for you to get?* *((do you have 2 have a very high credit score?))*


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

When I got my Disney Visa credit card in the mail and saw my credit limit was $13,500 I nearly fell over. I finally realized why, my credit score is 791! Keep working on building your credit and you should have the credit card in no time!! 

I agree with the PP, always pay your balance off every month. I wish I could put my mortgage on my card too!! To answer your question - My parents got denied b/c my dad is out of work.


----------



## JLitfin

cmadara said:


> Saw this board and had to respond!
> I love my Disney Visa!
> I use it to charge EVERYTHING that I buy.  If I could charge my mortgage I would!  The key is to ALWAYS pay it off every month- NEVER carry a balance.
> I have used it to purchase all sorts of things.  My husband bought a motorcycle and charged it.  The salesman looked at him like he was crazy, but we had the cash, paid it off when the bill came and got $100 FREE dollars.  We used it to put a down payment on a truck.  Unfortunately, we were only allowed to charge $5000, but that gave us $50 free dollars.
> We go everyother year to disney and spend 6 days there.  I always have enough rewards to pay for all our food (3 of us), souveniers and at least one night at the Polynesian.
> This November, we are doing a disney cruise.  I have enough to pay the balance of the cruise ($600) and it will pay for our food and tickets for 2 days after the cruise at the parks.
> Just remember, PAY IY OFF every month- otherwise it is not worth it.
> I'm sure Chase Visa hates me!



I do the same thing, charge everything then pay it off each month.  I just paid one of my son's college bill for this fall ($12000).  My other 2 sons also attend college but their colleges charge a service fee for using a Visa card so I end up paying by check with them.   Wish I could charge their bill as well.
I've been saving my reward pts for our trip this January.  It'll only be my DH and myself and so far I've gotten (2) non-expir 10 day tickets into the parks. Now I'm working on saving enough pts for our meals.  I have about 400 pts saved right now, so by January I should have enough pts for our food as well.   I guess Chase Visa hate me also, since I always paid it off each month also.


----------



## LewL

Yes the banks disdain people like us.  But I love sticking it to them   Those who pay cash are paying for it anyways so you might as well use the card if you have the disipline to pay it off every month.


----------



## ShellyLynn3630

The only pitfall is, I know that it is coming, but more and more retailers are going to go to a cash discount way to pay.  I already see it some, but the other day, it was at Krystal.  A 3% discount if you paid with cash.  I do not carry cash, so I used what I had and got my 1% toward Disney even though it costed my 2% more.  Its gonna to an end I believe sooner than later.(The ability of saving more by paying cash)


----------



## Cali_Sparrow

ShellyLynn3630 said:


> The only pitfall is, I know that it is coming, but more and more retailers are going to go to a cash discount way to pay.  I already see it some, but the other day, it was at Krystal.  A 3% discount if you paid with cash.  I do not carry cash, so I used what I had and got my 1% toward Disney even though it costed my 2% more.  Its gonna to an end I believe sooner than later.(The ability of saving more by paying cash)



Wow I've only ever seen that at gas stations!
It's really irritating.


----------



## LWatson

We got one because after the first purchase we get $200 in Disney Rewards Dollars.  So we used it today for $5 on a purchase and paid it off today.  LOL.  We are thinking though of paying our cable and phone w/ it each month and then paying it off a few days later.


----------



## KSDisneyDad

cmadara said:


> Saw this board and had to respond!
> I love my Disney Visa!
> I use it to charge EVERYTHING that I buy.  If I could charge my mortgage I would!  The key is to ALWAYS pay it off every month- NEVER carry a balance.
> I have used it to purchase all sorts of things.  My husband bought a motorcycle and charged it.  The salesman looked at him like he was crazy, but we had the cash, paid it off when the bill came and got $100 FREE dollars.  We used it to put a down payment on a truck.  Unfortunately, we were only allowed to charge $5000, but that gave us $50 free dollars.
> We go everyother year to disney and spend 6 days there.  I always have enough rewards to pay for all our food (3 of us), souveniers and at least one night at the Polynesian.
> This November, we are doing a disney cruise.  I have enough to pay the balance of the cruise ($600) and it will pay for our food and tickets for 2 days after the cruise at the parks.
> Just remember, PAY IY OFF every month- otherwise it is not worth it.
> I'm sure Chase Visa hates me!



ITA - pay it off every month.

However, Chase actually probably loves you for using the Disney Visa card.  They get a percent of every transaction you charge.   I think it's around 2% or 3% of the transaction amount, and sometimes more.  Thus, if you charge $60,000 on it (assuming a 3% merchant transaction fee), but pay it off every month, they still make $1,800 on the transaction fees alone and pay you your $600 in Disney Rewards.  I bet they have a deal with Disney where Chase's cost is a percent of the reward cost, so the rewards may only be cost Chase a portion of the $600. Thus, they've just made over $1,200 on your card and you never paid one cent in interest.

The reason why Chase loves you.  They have other reward cards where you can earn even more than 1% of the amount you spend.  You continue to choose a card with a lower reward program than some of the other programs they offer.  

Multiply that by thousands of users.

I think debit card rewards are smaller as the banks don't make as much on debit card merchant transactions as they do credit card transactions.     

That said, I use a Disney Visa and pay it off every month.  Yes, I could get better rewards elsewhere, but I just can't seem to stop using the Disney card.


----------



## DisneyJonesGirl

*Well its PROB. too much information but my credit score is only about 682 i just turned 20 and have >>1<< credit card the CHASE student credit card...and YES i pay it off every month- just scared to apply for the Disney credit card because i dont want them to deny me! AHHHHH!*


----------



## disneyworldaddict

I agree!  I purchase everything with my Disney Visa also, and I pay it off each month.  We save up money for each Disney trip, which is twice a year, but we always charge the trip on the card.  We don't have enough points to purchase all our food, but we use DDP and pay our tips with our reward points, so its still a great deal for us!


----------



## snowcupid

LWatson said:


> We got one because after the first purchase we get $200 in Disney Rewards Dollars.  So we used it today for $5 on a purchase and paid it off today.  LOL.  We are thinking though of paying our cable and phone w/ it each month and then paying it off a few days later.




How did you get this offer? Just curious because an extra $200 for our trip would be so nice! I have been saving my rewards for four years and just made it over $300 for our trip this year.


----------



## dizneyjill

I charge every monthly bill that doesn't charge a fee, all my groceries, gas, everything. I also got a card for my sister (she's my Disney buddy) and she charges her bills and pays me every month. We pay it off every month,,We were able to get around $900.00 for our last trip in Dec.Saving up now for the next trip hopefully around January 2012. Already have almost $500.00.


----------



## psimon

Just a thought.....

Mind you, I too have a Disney Visa, but.....

My favorite card, and has been for a number of years, is the cash back American Express.

It's virtues:

It's free.
Up to your first $6500 in total purchases, you earn 1.5% on all gas, grocery and drugstore purchases.
Up to your first $6500 in total purchases, you earn 0.5% on all other purchases.
Once you reach an annual total of $6500, all of your gas, grocery and drugstore purchases earn 5%!
All other purchases after you reach $6500 in total annual purchases earn 1.5%.
All earning are in cash back annually.

All of your earnings are paid in CASH. If you don't happen to go to Disney that year (heaven forbid), you still get the cash. Cash is always good.

Please understand that I do not work for AMEX and have no vested interested in your choice. It just seems to me that getting cash and deciding what to do with it is better than being locked into having your rewards tied to something. Besides, they are greater rewards. 

I would love to hear comments regarding this. Am I missing something? Isn't getting larger cash better?

All thoughts appreciated....

---Paul in Southern NJ


----------



## robandkelly13

cmadara said:


> Saw this board and had to respond!
> I love my Disney Visa!
> I use it to charge EVERYTHING that I buy.  If I could charge my mortgage I would!  The key is to ALWAYS pay it off every month- NEVER carry a balance.
> I have used it to purchase all sorts of things.  My husband bought a motorcycle and charged it.  The salesman looked at him like he was crazy, but we had the cash, paid it off when the bill came and got $100 FREE dollars.  We used it to put a down payment on a truck.  Unfortunately, we were only allowed to charge $5000, but that gave us $50 free dollars.
> We go everyother year to disney and spend 6 days there.  I always have enough rewards to pay for all our food (3 of us), souveniers and at least one night at the Polynesian.
> This November, we are doing a disney cruise.  I have enough to pay the balance of the cruise ($600) and it will pay for our food and tickets for 2 days after the cruise at the parks.
> Just remember, PAY IY OFF every month- otherwise it is not worth it.
> I'm sure Chase Visa hates me!



Me too! I love this card! I only use this card and pay it  off every month - LOVE THOSE REWARD DOLLARS


----------



## disneylover1959

I too love my Visa card.  I used it last year to buy three annual season passes!


----------



## suevr

I love my Disney Visa too.  My DH and I got ours in July and we've earned $300 in rewards so far for our trip next week.  We put everything on it that we can...bills, groceries, gas, etc.  I just wish we could pay our mortgage too.  Like the others say, you just have to make sure you pay it off every month.


----------



## mama-cindy

At one point I saw there was an OBC if you book your Disney cruise and pay with your Disney Visa.?!

Is this automatic or do you have to inform them before the cruise?

thanks


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

mama-cindy said:


> At one point I saw there was an OBC if you book your Disney cruise and pay with your Disney Visa.?!
> 
> Is this automatic or do you have to inform them before the cruise?
> 
> thanks



Hey there! You have to mention coupon code, DCC and pay for your cruise using your Disney Visa!


----------



## mama-cindy

DiSnEyFrEaK22 said:


> Hey there! You have to mention coupon code, DCC and pay for your cruise using your Disney Visa!



Thanks I will give them a call!
I bought 3 rooms on the Dream Maiden voyage with my DV!
Have made my final payment on all 3!?!?
I shoud not have to tell them that, but I will!
thanks again!


----------



## DiSnEyFrEaK22

mama-cindy said:


> Thanks I will give them a call!
> I bought 3 rooms on the Dream Maiden voyage with my DV!
> Have made my final payment on all 3!?!?
> I shoud not have to tell them that, but I will!
> thanks again!



You're going to have a great time!! I'm sure they will add the coupon code for you.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I have a Disney Visa.  They really love ME, because I do not pay it off. 
It will get paid off very soon though (inheritance- paying ALL CC are the FIRST priority).

I was going to open a CHASE account to get the Disney debit card.  I am trying to change my habits, pay with cash and debit.  Aren't the Disney Awards the same for the debit card and the credit card?  I could just use the Disney CC and pay it off each month I guess.


----------



## westcoastsunshine

Thanks for the info.  I have
always wondered about a Disney
Visa.   Are there any perks for
owners.

S.


----------



## LWatson

snowcupid said:


> How did you get this offer? Just curious because an extra $200 for our trip would be so nice! I have been saving my rewards for four years and just made it over $300 for our trip this year.



It was a promotion they sent us.  We applied w/ the code and then our 2nd billing cycle it showed up.  We are going to be cashing it in in a few days for our Jan trip.


----------



## klacey1

Since you ladies seem so knowledgeable (and I've asked several times on the boards and no one will answer me!), do you know if you can use your Disney rewards points towards a PACKAGE? We're booking a package for next August because of free dining, so everything has to be paid off in advance. Can we use our rewards points (we have $203 right now, we also put EVERYTHING on the card and pay it off completely every month) on the package?? Like, when I call to make a payment, can I use the rewards card?? TIA!!


----------



## cxr

what about the visa character meet and greet areas in the park..

are they any good???


----------



## jwinky

klacey1 said:


> Since you ladies seem so knowledgeable (and I've asked several times on the boards and no one will answer me!), do you know if you can use your Disney rewards points towards a PACKAGE? We're booking a package for next August because of free dining, so everything has to be paid off in advance. Can we use our rewards points (we have $203 right now, we also put EVERYTHING on the card and pay it off completely every month) on the package?? Like, when I call to make a payment, can I use the rewards card?? TIA!!



I just book my vacation for Dec 2010 yesterday on the wdw website.  For payment, I was able to used multiple methods of payment.  I used my entire rewards card balance for the first payment and then the remainder on my Disney Visa (0% for 6 mths).  If this can be done online, I would think it should be possible to do it on the phone.  Hope this helps!


----------



## klacey1

jwinky said:


> I just book my vacation for Dec 2010 yesterday on the wdw website.  For payment, I was able to used multiple methods of payment.  I used my entire rewards card balance for the first payment and then the remainder on my Disney Visa (0% for 6 mths).  If this can be done online, I would think it should be possible to do it on the phone.  Hope this helps!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!! Finally an answer! The CS hotline is a joke-- I hate not being about to talk to a person! I really, really appreciate it!


----------



## JLitfin

cxr said:


> what about the visa character meet and greet areas in the park..
> 
> are they any good???



We do the meet and greet every time we go to the parks.  They have a private area in EPCOT where you have to show your CC in order to enter,  you can take as many photos as you wish.  They also have a CM there taking photos as well.  Plus, don't forget to pick up your free photo from the camera shop.  It's one free photo per day per Disney Credit Card.

The last time we went to the meet and greet, there were Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, and Donald.  It was great to have the characters all to ourselves, we got some great photos.


----------



## high meadows

DisneyJonesGirl said:


> *Well its PROB. too much information but my credit score is only about 682 i just turned 20 and have >>1<< credit card the CHASE student credit card...and YES i pay it off every month- just scared to apply for the Disney credit card because i dont want them to deny me! AHHHHH!*


If your parents are willing, they can co-sign your application and you can gradually build up your credit score. IF, IF. They don't have to.


----------



## high meadows

We had a discussion with our mortgage company. They were not amused.
BUT, we have our car and house insurance automatically charged to our Disney Visa. We belong to the DVC and we have our dues charged to the Visa; Direct TV, newspaper. We also have registered our Visa with UPromise for dollars toward college books and tuition, and with EScrip for dollars for our church. It seems that most of the points programs are OK with double-registering, and eventually it adds up.


----------



## ironpig70

Looking at getting a card and was wondering if the card was worth it in other perks?

I go about every 4-5 years and I know other cards give 5% "specials" that change every month or several months.

I do plan on paying it off every month and I plan to get the wife on board on pay everything on it short of the property taxes and home loan.


----------



## disneydreamin247

I always thought my Chase debit rewards program was more, but I just figured it out and for debiting $60,000 I would only get $480 as opposed to $600 with the Disney card! I'll be using the application that came in the mail the other day (the $200 rewards bonus doesn't hurt either!)


----------



## moericus

I think the Disney Visa is the best rewards card out there.  Of course that might be cause I like going to Disney World...


----------



## disneydreamin247

moericus said:


> I think the Disney Visa is the best rewards card out there.  Of course that might be cause I like going to Disney World...



There are Amex and Discover cards that give you a higher percentage back.


----------



## aiterry

I lvoe mine too.  It's great.


----------



## Meshell2002

I have been eyeing that cash back AMEX.

I use the Dis Visa now.....but my kids are young and we purchase a lot from DTD and DStore Online.

The only reason I haven't gone to AMEX is the above......but 1.5-5%CB....that's so good since we put all groceries, gas, and drugstore on CC anyway.......well the other reason being not all places take AMEX.


----------



## psimon

Meshell2002 said:


> I have been eyeing that cash back AMEX.
> 
> I use the Dis Visa now.....but my kids are young and we purchase a lot from DTD and DStore Online.
> 
> The only reason I haven't gone to AMEX is the above......but 1.5-5%CB....that's so good since we put all groceries, gas, and drugstore on CC anyway.......well the other reason being not all places take AMEX.



Like I have said before... the Disney Visa is a good deal if you don't have an AMEX.... but considering it is free, I can't understand why others don't have one.

The AMEX card is far more lucrative when it comes to cash back than the Disney Visa...... 5% back on groceries, gas and drug stores. The Disney Visa can't match that. 1.5% back on all other purchases. The Disney Visa can't math that on most purchases as well.

I realize that the Disney Visa is paying its 1% from the beginning and the AMEX good rates start at $6500, but still.....

Last year we pulled in over $1000 on the AMEX. Think of this.... as gas prices go up, 5% of that $3-4/gallon adds up really quick... nowhere near as quick using the Visa.

Take a look at it.... I really think you will see you will be ahead with the AMEX cash back card.

---Paul in Southern NJ
(Disclaimer: I do not work for or have any relationship with AMEXor VISA other than I have their cards.)


----------



## WardFamily

We just received a Disney Visa offer in the mail with a $200 Disney gift card after the first use.  I'll be applying for it soon. My only question that I can't seem to find the answer to on their website is how long can you bank reward points? If we visit Disney every other year can we bank the rewards for two years or maybe even longer? Or is there an expiration time period so that you have to use them with in a certain amount of time?


----------



## scard192

The rewards are good for 5 years from the month they are earned.


----------



## harmonybelle1

Disney Visa Card is so cute!!  I love all the designs


----------



## disneylover1959

I have to say I love my Disney Rewards Card!  I use it for everything, including all my my utility bills that take a credit card.  The key is paying your bill off every month - very important!  

I used it to get annual passes for myself and the kids.  Used it the end of one summer and the beginning of the following summer, so it really paid off.
Go Disney Visa!


----------



## Shimey013

I want a disney visa but chase sucks, well not really they are just horribly hard to get credit thru. When i worked at Circuit city, they had chase, and i saw many many many people get denied credit no matter what.


sadly my credit as far as chase is concerned sucks so i cant get one, i've tried.. so its just a matter of paying off the debt i have and hopefully being able to get one in the near future..

ohh well...


----------



## D23Ry

was looking at the website, and the reward for a child's ticket it 67 disney dollars or whatever...what are some of the other "better" rewards? how much do they cost? thinking about getting this card.


----------



## Granfan

I love it too but I was very disappointed that Sam's Club won't take Visa! I guess I'll shop more at Walmart if they take Visa. Do they?


----------



## smitch425

Granfan said:


> I love it too but I was very disappointed that Sam's Club won't take Visa! I guess I'll shop more at Walmart if they take Visa. Do they?



Walmart does take Visa


----------



## RodBelding

Can't agree more... love my disney Visa, we use it for everything too, and it's a nice reward when we head down to WDW.


----------



## Hoosier37

Signed up for the Visa a month ago, used it for a small purchase, received our $200 gift card today.


----------



## Qltrgrl2

I just signed up for the card today.  Can you please let me know what the stipulations are on the gift card?  I was hoping to use it for our Disneyland Hotel and also perhaps for park entrance fees.  
Thanks for any help!


----------



## clarefb

Does anybody know if there is a character meet & greet area at Disneyland???


----------



## WardFamily

Copied this from the Disney Visa Perks site:

When: Offered daily 30 minutes after Park opening for 90 minutes

Where to go: Disney California Adventure Park in Hollywood Pictures Backlot (next to Monsters, Inc. Mike and Sulley to the Rescue!)


----------



## TerBear4

Just recieved our new Disney reward card and we have $479 to spend.  It's like getting a free meal plan.  YEAH!


----------



## AmandaRG

smitch425 said:


> Walmart does take Visa



And you can use your Disney Visa @ Walmart to buy a gift card that will work at Sam's!


----------

